# Audio Compression settings on Digital Cable Converter



## Synthsayer (Dec 19, 2007)

My Digital/HD cable converter has settings for audio output mode that included an STEREO ADVANCED setting with No Compression, Light Compression, or, Heavy Compression.

What do these settings do?

Another output mode is TV Speakers.

When using any of the ADVANCED STEREO modes the AVR volume level must be turned up much more than with TV Speakers settings.

Cable Converter box is made by Motorolla.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

They are probably referring to dynamic range compression. Think of it that with the compression set to off, the quiet sound will be a 0 and the loudest sound a 10. On high, it mug be more like 3 to 7, so an explosion won't be that much louder than a whisper. Good for speakers with poor dynamic range, sleeping children, and poorly recorded dialogue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

